
The poor man's 1u inference GPU – MSI GTX 1050Ti 4G OC - patrickambron
http://projectable.me/msi-gtx-1050ti-4g-oc-the-poor-mans-1u-inference-gpu/
======
juliangoldsmith
I'd think he'd want some ducting on that fan; maybe a bit of foam on either
side of the GPU, to help force air through the heatsink.

------
nirav72
Too bad there isn't a stable version of Plex with GPU transcoding. (It's beta
right now). I would love to do this on my 1U short depth PMS server enclosure.

~~~
mrmondo
Plex just uses ffmpeg, the version bundled does include GPU support although I
believe it depends on the codec, from memory it does x264 but not x265 or vp9
but I could be wrong.

------
cr3ative
I realise this is a budget build, but replacing the thermal compound while
doing this certainly wouldn't hurt. Re-using it feels wrong.

